# Your favorite summer camp for snowboarding...



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder what some of your favorite snowboard summer camps are. I have been looking for pure freestyle and rock&roll experience


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're looking for that just go to camp of champs get drunk, fuck a gnargoyle in the bathroom, puke on the glacier, pee on a bear, and have stories for a life time.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you're looking for that just go to camp of champs get drunk, fuck a gnargoyle in the bathroom, puke on the glacier, pee on a bear, and have stories for a life time.


that sounds awesome! Does all that happen on a regular basis? That would be great fun, i want to do all of those things!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> that sounds awesome! Does all that happen on a regular basis? That would be great fun, i want to do all of those things!


Pretty sure that is the daily itinery.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

Sign me up


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh and forgot to mention the copious amounts of hookers and blow too!


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you're looking for that just go to camp of champs get drunk, fuck a gnargoyle in the bathroom, puke on the glacier, pee on a bear, and have stories for a life time.


Thanks for your share, it sounds good but have some doubts about bear part


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Your making me wanna go to a summer camp now!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> OP:
> 
> You should also check out Windells and High Cascades; both on Mt. Hood. They are both freestyle dedicated with superior parks and coaches. Along with snowboarding, they both offer off hill recreation like a day of whitewater rafting on the Deschutes River, swimming at Trilium Lake and both have a skate park at base. *Both also offer adult camps so you are not binning with the kiddies.
> *
> The actual camps are at Timberline Lodge on Mt. Hood up on the Palmer Glacier and you have freeride and back country opportunities as well.


wondered about that, are the session times different too? So you aren't waiting in the mix with 13-16 year olds? Or is it just like open park all day?


----------



## vwbrian (Apr 16, 2011)

Also check out Mt Hood Summer Ski Camps


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you for all responses. I really appreciate the advice you all have given me. It will help me through my future plans...


----------

